# Whiteside Router Bit Starter set



## danaltimus (Oct 19, 2008)

New to routers and particularly what router blades are a necessity. Saw Whiteside 10 piece router bit set at $200.00. Does that sound like a reasonable entry level set??

thank you


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you can find a cheaper set to start out with, You will burn a few learning and then replace them with a better bit. When I was learning to use a router I smoke a few.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Whiteside bits are always the top rated bits in every magazine test to date. While I encourage members to invest in top quality bits I feel you should purchase a couple of inexpensive bits to start with. There is a learning curve when using a router. Perhaps BJ's explanation of a router having a voice is one of the easiest ways to understand. Listening to the bit cutting and hearing the router speed up or slow down will help you learn how fast to move the bit. If you are in a position to afford them by all means buy the Whiteside bits, but purchase a 3/8" round over bit and a 1/2" straight cutting bit from a less expensive source such as MLCS, Rockler or Woodcraft to make some practice cuts with. Once you overheat a bit and it turns blue it is scrap. Remember to take off no more than 1/4" of material in one pass of the router, multiple passes for larger cuts means less strain on your router and bit, and a final small cut will give the cleanest finish.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI danaltimus

I will agree that WHiteside bits are great BUT I would suggest a 30pcs. set to start off with ,it will have just about all the bits you will need for a long time ,,,if this is a weekend hobby thing like for most of us the bits below will do the job just fine and anytime you can find bits for about $1.25ea. it's hard to beat.. plus you get a box for them as a freeeeeeeb 

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-pc-1-2-Shank...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

===========


danaltimus said:


> New to routers and particularly what router blades are a necessity. Saw Whiteside 10 piece router bit set at $200.00. Does that sound like a reasonable entry level set??
> 
> thank you


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

That's not a bad price and would be a good starter set. 


Hi danaltimus,

If you do get the Whiteside bits, save them for when you have better practice with them. As others have said, they are pricey to just burn up learning with them.


----------

